# Write a rape threat one word at a time.



## HG 400 (Jun 5, 2018)

Then we'll use a random number generator to select a random kiwi for me to pm it to.


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 6, 2018)

hurtcore


----------



## TinyKiwi (Jun 6, 2018)

Loli


----------



## jewelry investor (Jun 6, 2018)

Peanuts


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 6, 2018)

Anal


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Jun 6, 2018)

vore


----------



## heathercho (Jun 6, 2018)

Aboriginal


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 6, 2018)

Whore


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 6, 2018)

Slut


----------



## Cabo Pirania (Jun 6, 2018)

Barney


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jun 6, 2018)

Deep


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jun 6, 2018)

fisting


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Jun 6, 2018)

911


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 6, 2018)

Nakadashi


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 6, 2018)

and


----------



## wateryketchup (Jun 6, 2018)

bloody


----------



## Dragon Face (Jun 6, 2018)

SadoMasoPedoRoboNecroBestiality


----------



## Fagatron 69 (Jun 6, 2018)

is


----------



## Io Carina (Jun 6, 2018)

breasts


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 6, 2018)

Pinetar


----------



## OpenBASED (Jun 6, 2018)

penis


----------



## Fagatron 69 (Jun 6, 2018)

because


----------



## wateryketchup (Jun 6, 2018)

I


----------



## Dragon Face (Jun 6, 2018)

you're


----------



## Somar (Jun 6, 2018)

Awful


----------



## Blender (Jun 6, 2018)

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 6, 2018)

Nigger


----------



## Snuckening (Jun 6, 2018)

consentually


----------



## July_4_1997 (Jun 6, 2018)

Eskimo


----------



## LillyTheBestGirl (Jun 6, 2018)

NOT


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 6, 2018)

moist


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 6, 2018)

but


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 6, 2018)

Frozen


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 6, 2018)

erection


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 6, 2018)

Viagra


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 6, 2018)

Neko


----------



## underscoredash (Jun 6, 2018)

lovingly


----------



## AAA Badger (Jun 6, 2018)

pet


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 6, 2018)

your


----------



## Apocalypso (Jun 6, 2018)

pussy


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 6, 2018)

wussy


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 6, 2018)

*B*ussy


----------



## 300mm (Jun 6, 2018)

in


----------



## Sushinope (Jun 6, 2018)

my


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 6, 2018)

knife


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jun 6, 2018)

niggos


----------



## FrownyFace (Jun 6, 2018)

love


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 6, 2018)

thicc


----------



## The Colonel (Jun 6, 2018)

Katsu


----------



## heathercho (Jun 6, 2018)

Digitally


----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 6, 2018)

rape


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jun 6, 2018)

lovingly


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Jun 6, 2018)

JUST


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jun 6, 2018)

Sepsis


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 6, 2018)

Taint


----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 6, 2018)

syphillic


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jun 6, 2018)

My


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 6, 2018)

she


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 6, 2018)

came


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 6, 2018)

for


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 6, 2018)

cwc


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 6, 2018)

no


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 6, 2018)

means


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jun 6, 2018)

for


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jun 6, 2018)

quadruple


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jun 6, 2018)

posting


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Jun 6, 2018)

but


----------



## Positron (Jun 6, 2018)

Anita


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 6, 2018)

is


----------



## Near (Jun 6, 2018)

Jew


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jun 6, 2018)

AIDS


----------



## Chopinpiano (Jun 6, 2018)

Niggers


----------



## 160048 (Jun 6, 2018)

cumslut


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 6, 2018)

full


----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 6, 2018)

of


----------



## Bogs (Jun 6, 2018)

/r9k/


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 6, 2018)

with


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 6, 2018)

herpes


----------



## Shokew (Jun 6, 2018)

/co/


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 6, 2018)

wishes


----------



## Bogs (Jun 6, 2018)

Chad


----------



## Shokew (Jun 6, 2018)

Virgin


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 6, 2018)

disagree


----------



## drtoboggan (Jun 6, 2018)

Buttsecks


----------



## Shokew (Jun 6, 2018)

SODO-MAYEEEE


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 6, 2018)

haha


----------



## AnthroFlea180 (Jun 6, 2018)

no


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jun 6, 2018)

penis


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 6, 2018)

make


----------



## soy_king (Jun 6, 2018)

niglet


----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 6, 2018)

rape


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Jun 6, 2018)

again


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 6, 2018)

But


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 6, 2018)

buttsex


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 6, 2018)

Gave


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 6, 2018)

Null


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 6, 2018)

money


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 6, 2018)

smells


----------



## Positron (Jun 7, 2018)

like


----------



## c-no (Jun 7, 2018)

cheese


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2018)

pizza


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 7, 2018)

with


----------



## BeanieGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

smegma


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 8, 2018)

piss


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 8, 2018)

blasting


----------



## UW 411 (Jun 8, 2018)

projectile


----------



## Sargent PoopyFace (Jun 8, 2018)

fetuses


----------



## Superman93 (Jun 8, 2018)

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Gallian (Jun 8, 2018)

a


----------



## The Public Domain (Jun 8, 2018)

quizzaciously


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 8, 2018)

shitty


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 8, 2018)

Indiansunburn


----------



## Gorgar (Jun 8, 2018)

Youignorantscumthefirstpostoboviouslyfuckingsaidtouseonewordnottordsifyoucontinuetofailsimpleinstructionslikethiswewillquestionyouandaskifyouaretrulyonehundredpercentautisticnowifyoucareaboutyourreputationonthiswebsiteeithereditthepostdeleteitorremovethewordindianfromitthechoiceisyours


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 8, 2018)

neither


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2018)

*¡¡¡ǝʇɐbɹǝɯɐb*


----------



## D.Va (Jun 9, 2018)

despacito


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 9, 2018)

sequels


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 9, 2018)

The


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 9, 2018)

as


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 9, 2018)

is


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 9, 2018)

cum


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 9, 2018)

splattered


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 9, 2018)

corpse


----------



## SwanDive (Jun 9, 2018)

distended


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 9, 2018)

vulgarian


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2018)

purpose


----------



## Almighty V of Doom (Jun 10, 2018)

intends


----------



## Nova Prime (Jun 10, 2018)

towards


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 10, 2018)

slubberdegullion


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 10, 2018)

rigamarole


----------



## Canned Bread (Jun 11, 2018)

evolution


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 11, 2018)

and


----------



## c-no (Jun 11, 2018)

pig


----------



## Monolith (Jun 12, 2018)

Jong-un


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 12, 2018)

spunked


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 12, 2018)

Fatly


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 12, 2018)

into


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jun 12, 2018)

the


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

i


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

got


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

alcohol


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

in


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

my


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

system


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 12, 2018)

Good


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

which


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

chick


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

gonna


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

be


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

my


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 12, 2018)

victim


----------



## Noose (Jun 13, 2018)

today


----------



## Noose (Jun 13, 2018)

when


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2018)

Sonichu


----------



## Almighty V of Doom (Jun 13, 2018)

double


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 13, 2018)

penetrated


----------



## 160048 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mother


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 13, 2018)

lol you people are idiots


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 13, 2018)

NO


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jun 13, 2018)

Jew


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2018)

controlled


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 27, 2021)

I've found it, the most @Dyn thread that @Dyn ever posted


----------

